# Mildew on a fabric shower curtain



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Is there any non-toxic way of getting mildew out of a fabric shower curtain
?. I have been spraying it with hydrogen peroxide and have it hanging outside, hoping the sun would bleach it out.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The mold itself or the stains? For the stains, try lemon juice and sun bleaching. For the mold itself-very hot water wash-boil it if you can. Kill it right off and wash most of it out that way. Good luck-I never did figure out how to get them all out. My solution was to waterproof the next fabric curtain with scotchguard to prevent the mildew.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

My solution was to waterproof the next fabric curtain with scotchguard to prevent the mildew.
__________________

EXCELLENT IDEA!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I use one of those cheap $1 plastic liners on the inside of my fabric shower curtain.... Once a week I wash both the fabric & plastic shower curtains in the washer.... hang them back up at the shower w/ a box fan turned on them...

Never had a problem....


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

cow whisperer said:


> I use one of those cheap $1 plastic liners on the inside of my fabric shower curtain.... Once a week I wash both the fabric & plastic shower curtains in the washer.... hang them back up at the shower w/ a box fan turned on them...
> 
> Never had a problem....


This is what I do also,Dh likes his cake of soap.LOL telling his age.
It takes care of the soap scum too.


----------

